# Would you burn wood sprayed by a skunk?



## SolarAndWood (Jul 14, 2011)

Get home late from work tonight and found the family caught up in a little drama.  Seems a skunk came barrelin down the ramp towards the little one, vicious pitbull intervenes and dispenses with the skunk but not before skunk does its deed all over the dog and the wood pile.  So, would you burn it or maybe give it another year outside to dry?


----------



## Danno77 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd burn the wood, but not the dog.


----------



## iceman (Jul 14, 2011)

Wait till its time to burn, if  its still skunky see what the btus are if it doesn't burn any better leave it alone
Oh, and give the dog a bone - for a job well done


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 14, 2011)

There ain't enough juice in a skunk to have hit hardly any of that pile. Burn it.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 14, 2011)

iceman said:
			
		

> Oh, and give the dog a bone - for a job well done



lol, that thing is going in the fridge tonight or we won't get any sleep.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 14, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> There ain't enough juice in a skunk to have hit hardly any of that pile. Burn it.



Maybe not but I just about vomited with it in the bucket of the tractor heading for the 6 foot hole I dug for it :coolsmirk:


----------



## Dix (Jul 14, 2011)

Tote in from outside, insert in stove, close door, adjust air flow, and let flue gases go up the chimney.

Repeat as needed.

Tomato juice for the dog. Repeat as needed.


----------



## Capt (Jul 14, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Tote in from outside, insert in stove, close door, adjust air flow, and let flue gases go up the chimney.
> 
> Repeat as needed.
> 
> Tomato juice for the dog. Repeat as needed.



Tomato juice does not work, and it is a waste. 

To de-skunk a dog, use peroxide, baking soda and Dawn dishsoap.   For the proper ratio, Google it. Good luck


----------



## Dix (Jul 14, 2011)

Capt said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, good to know. 

No wonder it took the collie all summer to "destink".


----------



## JustWood (Jul 14, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reverse is your friend!


----------



## smokinj (Jul 14, 2011)

What happen to the "pull" Cat?


----------



## ruserious2008 (Jul 14, 2011)

Burn the wood- get a smarter dog!


----------



## weatherguy (Jul 14, 2011)

My two dogs got into it with a skunk once, I feel for you, the stench is tremendously strong, nothing like a dead skunk on the side of the road.
I concur with the above recommendation to use peroxide, baking soda and dawn, I used it on my dogs and it worked pretty well, they still slept in the basement for a few days but it wasnt as bad.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jul 14, 2011)

What surprised me about skunk odor (when I was cleaning my Beagle, who was soaked) was that the smell changed from normal skunk smell (at a distance) to a smell of hot asphalt or roofing tar when it was up close and really strong.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 14, 2011)

I never thought the skunk smell was particularly bad . . . until a skunk wandered into our basement garage one summer and sprayed inside . . . I remember waking up out of a sound sleep gagging . . . felt like we had been gassed with some toxic nerve gas or something (at least I would imagine that's how it would feel like) . . . the next week or two were terrible . . . nothing worse than having to go to school smelling like a skunk for two weeks.


----------



## billb3 (Jul 14, 2011)

I rather doubt that by September the  skunk smell on the  few splits  that got hit in that pile will be any worse than  the smell from the number of times a dog has lifted it's leg on the same pile.


----------



## zzr7ky (Jul 14, 2011)

Peroxide the dog.   It's cheap enough i'd put some in the sprayer and accelerate the woodpile scent clearing.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 14, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> What surprised me about skunk odor (when I was cleaning my Beagle, who was soaked) was that the smell changed from normal skunk smell (at a distance) to a smell of hot asphalt or roofing tar when it was up close and really strong.



Ya, it's entirely different up close- acrid, nasty smell.

The wood will be fine by the fall, just leave it out uncovered.  If skunk smell did not dissipate, it would smell like skunk everywhere and always outside in skunk territory.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 14, 2011)

XactLEE said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol  :lol:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 14, 2011)

Pray for lots of rain between now and wood burning season. Chances are there will be very little odor left by then. Even in dry weather, the smell does not hang around that long....or at least not the real strong smell.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 15, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> XactLEE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, keep laughin.  karma baby karma.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 15, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Pray for lots of rain between now and wood burning season. Chances are there will be very little odor left by then. Even in dry weather, the smell does not hang around that long....or at least not the real strong smell.



No worries, at least 2 years out.  The strong smell went away real quick once I back filled that 6 foot hole.


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 15, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> . . . nothing worse than having to go to school smelling like a skunk for two weeks.



builds character  

I bet that still comes up at high school reunions.  

This is the kind of thing that inspires kids to try to talk their parents into moving far, far away.  Like to Alaska.  No skunks in Alaska.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 15, 2011)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> My two dogs got into it with a skunk once, I feel for you, the stench is tremendously strong, nothing like a dead skunk on the side of the road.
> I concur with the above recommendation to use peroxide, baking soda and dawn, I used it on my dogs and it worked pretty well, they still slept in the basement for a few days but it wasnt as bad.



Agreed... Found this remedy on the Internet myself.. Had to do it twice. But it worked..


----------



## Sisu (Jul 15, 2011)

At least you won't have to worry much about people trying to steal your wood.  Now is the time to test if a skunk-sprayed woodpile will season faster vs a non-sprayed one.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 15, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Solar, this reminds me of the time I killed 6 skunks while cutting hay. Three days later when we were baling we could still smell it but not real bad. We put it in the haymow with the rest of the hay and never smelled it after that and the cows never minded; it all got eaten. We never considered digging the hole. lol


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 15, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Get home late from work tonight and found the family caught up in a little drama.  Seems a skunk came barrelin down the ramp towards the little one, vicious pitbull intervenes and dispenses with the skunk but not before skunk does its deed all over the dog and the wood pile.  So, would you burn it or maybe give it another year outside to dry?



Can't beat waking up in the morning with the fresh smell of coffee and some skunk wood, neighbors will love you.

gibir


----------



## Jutt77 (Jul 15, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Get home late from work tonight and found the family caught up in a little drama.  Seems a skunk came barrelin down the ramp towards the little one, vicious pitbull intervenes and dispenses with the skunk but not before skunk does its deed all over the dog and the wood pile.  So, would you burn it or maybe give it another year outside to dry?



Burn it!  My Siberian Husky got sprayed by a skunk one time, the only thing that worked to get rid of the smell was time.


----------



## blades (Jul 15, 2011)

Another way to rid yourself and dogs of the skunk oil, Go-Jo hand cleaner or similar lanolin based hand cleaner ( no pumice type) won't hurt dogs or your skin and does a 98% job. Might be even better nowadays as they have lemon or orange scented stuff now. Works on clothes also.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jul 15, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I never thought the skunk smell was particularly bad . . . until a skunk wandered into our basement garage one summer and sprayed inside . . . I remember waking up out of a sound sleep gagging . . . felt like we had been gassed with some toxic nerve gas or something (at least I would imagine that's how it would feel like) . . . the next week or two were terrible . . . nothing worse than having to go to school smelling like a skunk for two weeks.



Sounds like my skunk story, but mine has some pretty humorous (now anyway) twists.

Woke up the same way, thought we'd had a terrorist chemical attack.  When it's that strong, it doesn't smell like skunk at all, just toxic gas.  We were both in college at the time, rushing around, getting the kids ready.  Finally when we were leaving, I saw what was going on.  There was a dead skunk right in the middle of the lawn.  Oh, well... it'll have to wait until we get home.

Walked into the O chem lecture hall and sat down.  Young kids start looking around and sniffing the air.  Finally, some young dude says, "Alright... who's got the skunk weed?"  Yep, it was my backpack full of books that had been sitting in the hallway by the front door.  Everybody had a good laugh, even the prof.  Then we got into a short discussion about thiols and how I might use organic chemistry to neutralized the odor.  "You might check in with Dr. S, his work centers around sulphur compounds."  So after class I head to talk to Dr. S, who gives me about 16 different things that might work... if only I had those chemicals at home.  So I get home and call my good buddy Ray, who just happens to be an organic chem prof at Skidmore College.  He says, you know, you should talk to Dr. S at SUNY Albany (same Dr. S I spoke to hours before), he's a sulphur chemist."  Yeah, yeah...

Finally, I decide to try to figure out what three organic chemistry profs can't figure out for sure.  I decide to try a solution of household lye (who knows why at this point in time, O chem has now all but left me, maybe Adios can tell us).  I mix the lye up in a plastic pail full of water and head out to remove the skunk. I grab a silage fork, slip it under the carcass (a great cat scraper-upper BTW), and run off into the direction the wind is blowing until I hit woods and fling it as far as I can.  Back at the house, I realize that in my haste I forgot to mark the location where the skunk was lying.  We started sniffing around the area, but our noses were so overtaxed with skunk smell by then we couldn't smell it at all.  I had to dump that bucket of lye someplace, so I poured it in an area about 5' around where I thought he was and hoped for the best.

No luck.  The smell persisted through several rainstorms, sunny days, lawn mowing.  It seemed to be much worse right in the house instead of outside, actually was mostly in the basement at that point.  Weird.

Then about a month or so later I figured it out.  Before the little stinker died (from what, we'll never know) he sprayed the house right next to the front door.  That's why the smell was so overwhelming in our bedroom. That door is right at the bottom of the stair to our room.  I discovered the skunk juice as a big yellow-brown streak that ran down the vinyl siding and then down the foundation wall.  It was in the block itself now.  Nothing to do but wait it out.  Six months later, I could still smell it every time I went down to fill the stove.

So, BB... about that measly amount of skunk juice.  I ain't buying it.  Maybe southern skunks, but ours are real pissers.

Now... if someone can tell me how to get the smell of cat piss out of a Camry wagon that I accidentally locked my cat in for three days. :roll:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 15, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> We never considered digging the hole. lol



If I didn't have a proper piece of equipment for making a 6 foot hole on hand, I probably would have thrown it in the trailer and driven far enough that the dog wouldn't find it ;-)


----------



## blades (Jul 15, 2011)

That looks like it will work just fine for the Camry also.


----------



## Llamaman (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone have good method for getting the little buggers to move out from under my back porch and adjacent outdoor shower............have tried mothballs and ammonia - not sure if they are gone and looking for any other skunk eradication advice (besides trapping) - thanks!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 16, 2011)

blades said:
			
		

> That looks like it will work just fine for the Camry also.



The hybrid gets better mileage than the diesel and I doubt my wife could get the Hitachi into the parking garage.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 16, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> blades said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take that bet, for 100.00.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 16, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> I'll take that bet, for 100.00.



lol you're right, it'll fit

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=axa+t...=UrOsutCyu8dtp43ENsLTlw&cbp=12,351.64,,0,-4.1


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jul 16, 2011)

Incidentally, my wife's highly effective solution for dealing with skunk sprayed dog is as follows:

1.  mix dog or kid shampoo and baking soda into a thick paste
2.  lather dog
3.  pour white vinegar over paste
4.  lather dog
5.  rinse
6.  repeat if required

dog smelled better that evening than she has all summer


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Solar, that sounds like it should work good.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 18, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know . . . I don't attend any high school reunions . . . don't want to chance anyone bringing that up again. 

Also . . . a vote for burning it . . . by Fall it should be OK to burn without smell.


----------



## Stegman (Jul 18, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> What surprised me about skunk odor (when I was cleaning my Beagle, who was soaked) was that the smell changed from normal skunk smell (at a distance) to a smell of hot asphalt or roofing tar when it was up close and really strong.



I got sprayed once - as collateral damage while walking my dog. The skunk was underneath one of our cars. I couldn't see it, but the dog did and went after it. I was tethered to her by a leash, so there wasn't much I could do. 

It smells totally different when you get blasted. To me, it kind of reminded me of what I figured pepper spray was like [I've never been hit by pepper spray, so just a guess on my part]. But the roofing tar is a good description. 

Eventually the real strong smell wears off and the classic eau de skunk takes over. I could smell it on my hands for about a week afterward. I'm guessing it was worse on my hands because they had to wash my dog.


----------

